# For those breeding Standard Lamasi...



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

How old were your Standard's when they first started laying?? I thought that I remembered that Standard's usually don't breed until after a year old but now I am thinking that maybe I actually heard that they breed like any other thumb (around 6 months or so) but it takes much longer (over a year or more) to get good eggs, so I was wondering what your experiences were. The biggest reason I ask is because I have had my Standards for a bit now and they are around 6 months old and I found a nice little New Years present last night... a clutch of eggs. It looks like they may have been in there for a few days and most likely are not good, but hey, at least they are laying!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

My group was probably around 7-8 months or so when they first started laying. They got the breeding right in a relatively short amount of time, but for many of the early clutches tadpole mortality was very high. Then once the tadpoles got healthier and I had froglets begin to morph, I was getting froglets with SLS. So - you may have to weather some tough times before getting healthy froglets - but it is definitely worth it.

Best of luck Stace.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Thank Oz. I figure there is going to be some tough sledding ahead but I'm pretty happy that they are as far along as they are. I have 3 and know who the male is but there are two others that are as big around as a basketball so I think I have 2 females and have no idea which one is laying. Hopefully I'll be able to double dip and get both females producing but I think I'll work on one getting it right first!


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine were fairly young, too, when they started breeding (I'd have to check to find out exactly), and they produced good eggs pretty early, as well...my first clue that they were laying was finding a tadpole in a film canister. I did not have high tadpole mortality in the earlier clutches, but I did have weak froglets that lasted awhile, then ultimately would wilt away. After their first few clutches, I started getting healthy froglets.

Kristen


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but would you suggest trying to pair them off as they get older or leave them as a group? I have 4 right now and have no clue on the sexes of any of them; and also have 1 more coming soon. 3 of the 4 are roughly 3-4 months old. The 4th is around 6 months, being quite a bit larger. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, I can't speak for the rest but my two probable females are very noticeably larger than my male and have been the entire time I have had them. In fact, when I got the 3 of them they were about 2 months old and I was concerned that one of them may be sick since he was so much smaller than the other 2 (it ended up being the male). I can't remember hearing bad about keeping them in groups but mine seem to have done well.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine took a bit longer to get going, about a year, but so far the tads and eggs seem to be doing well.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for your input, I'll have to watch their sizes more closely as they age. I haven't heard any calling from them yet and they tend to hide a lot. Although one is usually out in the afternoon climbing the side wall and much more active than the others. 

Mike


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Mine were very bold for the first couple of weeks exploring but then went to more of a reclusive state and only recently have started venturing out more often. I guess it just took them some time to get used to the viv and their surrounfings before they felt comfortable getting out in the open.


----------



## 1617nick (Oct 18, 2005)

*S. Lamasi*

We had one pair start beeding at 1 year slow in the start with weak tads for the first few clutches then we were getting regular sm clutches of 3 from them every 5-6 days.
Our second pair has yet to start breeding, though it was a reverse trio for a while, we recently removed the extra male to see if the pair does better. As trio no breeding behavior or aggression seen.


Nick & Austin


----------

